# Ava and Adele playing dress up



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava is 11 years old now but she's still "got it"!! 










And look at these faces!!!! LMAO!!! They are smirking at me!!!!! I guess the photo shoot was just about over at this point,...


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pat they are adorable!!!!!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Pat, I love seeing pictures of your photo sessions! Your girls are so very pretty and look like models - they are picture perfect! Thank you for sharing them with us.
🐶 🐾🌺


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

They are adorable.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat do you know how much I love looking at pictures of your girls.
Ava is such a super model, she's teaching Asia well.

The last picture 🤣


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Such cuties! How old is Asia now and how big is she? Ava is so tiny!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

pippersmom said:


> Pat they are adorable!!!!!


Thanks, they sure give me a reason to smile every day.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Pat, I love seeing pictures of your photo sessions! Your girls are so very pretty and look like models - they are picture perfect! Thank you for sharing them with us.
> 🐶 🐾🌺


Awww, that's so nice of you. I love playing around with the girls. Only two of the 5 are posers...but hey, two is good!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> They are adorable.


Thanks Walter, they keep me laughing


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Pat do you know how much I love looking at pictures of your girls.
> Ava is such a super model, she's teaching Asia well.
> 
> The last picture 🤣


LOL, the look on both of their faces makes me laugh every time I look at it!! Maltese are the best!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Melitx said:


> Such cuties! How old is Asia now and how big is she? Ava is so tiny!!


This actually Ava and Adele. Ava is 11 years old and Adele is 9 months old but she's much taller and longer than Ava. Asia is 4 years old but is definitely not a poser for pictures, she is always looking up and has her eyes squinting...that drives me crazy, lol.

Ava weights around 4 1/2 lbs and is a tiny barrel girl, Adele was 5 lbs the last time I weighed her, she's thin, tall and lanky.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Love them, Pat


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Such beautiful pictures Pat. They both look so pretty. Adele’s smirk cracked me up. Ava looks fantastic. Cute, cute!


----------



## Cyntexas (Aug 20, 2010)

I have always loved Ava, so very sorry for your loss. I know she is with my Watson at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you! Thank you Pat, so very much for sharing your "A-Team" with all of us! I miss the calendars. Your babies are such an inspiration to me. I love all the pics.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

The A Team said:


> Ava is 11 years old now but she's still "got it"!!
> View attachment 274424
> 
> 
> ...


Just so picture perfect!!!! Would make great models for a toy dog!! Bet lots of little girls would want to cuddle them. 

Lainie


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Omg, they are the cutest!! How much fun you must have.


----------

